# Lebensbit / Lebenssignal



## qpec_hagen (27 Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

habe mal eine Frage: habe zwei CPU's mit einem DPDP Koppler hier aufgebaut und wollte nun von der einen CPU aus kontrollieren, dass die Kommunikation noch funktioniert. Hat da jemand eine möglichst simple Ausführung für parat? Der Code würd mir schon reichen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Februar 2012)

Du schickst ganz einfach ein Bit, welches ständig seinen Zustand ändert. Bei der S7 ist es am einfachsten mit einem Taktmerker (1Hz) getan. Auf der anderen Seite überwachst du die Flanken dieses Signals. Brauchst du dafür wirklich Hilfe?


----------



## Deltal (27 Februar 2012)

Wichtig ist, dass beide Flanken überwacht werden. Also im Grunde musst du eine Einschalt-und eine Ausschaltverzögerung nutzen, beide Ausgänge verodern, und mit dem Ergebniss ein Signal Speichern.


----------



## SoftMachine (27 Februar 2012)

Besser vielleicht noch, das eine CPU ein Bit setzt, die andere es zurücksetzt und umgekehrt.

So kann auf beiden Seiten die kommunikation überwacht werden.


----------



## Kai (27 Februar 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Du schickst ganz einfach ein Bit, welches ständig seinen Zustand ändert. Bei der S7 ist es am einfachsten mit einem Taktmerker (1Hz) getan. Auf der anderen Seite überwachst du die Flanken dieses Signals. Brauchst du dafür wirklich Hilfe?



Für die Flankenüberwachung des Signals siehe das folgende Programmbeispiel:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....n-Frequenz-(Hz)-umwandeln?p=114069#post114069

Gruß Kai


----------



## The Blue (13 März 2012)

wir schreiben das Programm
unabhängig vom System (PC oder SPS)
so, dass er Master das kommende LebensBit negiert an den Slave zurück gibt.
Der Slave gibt es 1:1 an den Master zurück.

oder

alle Teilnehmer zählen Zyklisch einen Zähler 1 hoch
und der/die andere Teilnehmer fragt den Zählerstand ab.


----------



## Astralavista (13 März 2012)

Ich bevorzuge auch die Umsetzung mit dem Zähler.
Hat unter anderem den Vorteil das man den Zähler im Status "laufen" sieht.
Aber auch die Bitlösung ist OK.


----------



## moeins (14 März 2012)

Ich mache die Bit-Rücksetzlösung über eine einfache Zeitabfrage (Einschaltverzögerung). Wenn das Bit nicht innerhalb einer festgelegten Zeit negiert zurück kommen, gibt eine Ausfallmeldung.
Das funktioniert auch mit allen HMI-Panels ganz gut.


----------



## Move (17 März 2012)

Deltal schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass beide Flanken überwacht werden. Also im Grunde musst du eine Einschalt-und eine Ausschaltverzögerung nutzen, beide Ausgänge verodern, und mit dem Ergebniss ein Signal Speichern.



Hi,

etwas zu kompliziert oder?
Einfach das Lebensbit auf einen verlängerten Impulstimer (SV) legen.
Der Timer wird immer wieder neu getriggert, dh. der Timer muss immer 
logisch 1 sein solange die Kopplung laüft.
Fällt die Kopplung aus, ist das Lebensbit entweder 0 oder 1, jetzt fällt
aber der Timer nach Ablauf der eingestellten Zeit ab und es kann
ein Alarm abgesetzt werden.
Gruß
Move


----------



## Peter_S (21 März 2012)

Wir machen mit hochzählen bis 255.. alle paar sek wird überprüft (mit verlängertem Impuls) ob der zähler noch hochläuft vom Slave...


----------

